# polo5765



## Polo5765 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can anyone advise me where I can get a black replacement sink cover for a 2011 Dakota.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Polo.
I seem to remember someone else asking a similar question and being directed to a site. Just can't remember which site now. Try a 'search'.

Ray.


----------

